# How to connect my Z906 to Gigabyte P35C-DS3R



## berkkarabacak (Nov 11, 2012)

How should i connect my Z906 to my Gigabyte P35C-DS3R it has ALC889A audio chip(dont know if it encodes dts or dd).I want to hear games in 5.1  (For movies i will do spdif passthrough).

Here are the specs of my audio chip : http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=28&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=173


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2012)

your chip supports DTS and DDL, just plug the speakers in, set it to optical on the control pod/box and set the option to optical and 6 channel (or 5.1) in the realtek software.


----------



## berkkarabacak (Nov 11, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> your chip supports DTS and DDL, just plug the speakers in, set it to optical on the control pod/box and set the option to optical and 6 channel (or 5.1) in the realtek software.



But then i will hear  games  only from two speakers i cant hear them in 5.1, can i?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2012)

berkkarabacak said:


> But then i will hear  games  only from two speakers i cant hear them in 5.1, can i?



set the options ingame to surround sound/multichannel or EAX though EAX might be hit and miss.


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 11, 2012)

berkkarabacak said:


> But then i will hear  games  only from two speakers i cant hear them in 5.1, can i?



I'm looking at your motherboard on Gigabyte's website and it doesn't mention Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect: http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2551#ov

You need a sound card that supports Dolby Digital Live or DTS connect. It effectively encodes audio streams into DD/DTS on the fly. Unfortunately, your onboard audio card does not support this feature, so your games will not be in 5.1. I'm sorry.




FreedomEclipse said:


> set the options ingame to surround sound/multichannel or EAX though EAX might be hit and miss.



Enabling EAX won't work for two reasons. Because very few games support it, and because it will only add effects and realism to the audio but it isn't a upmixer. Creative used to have another technology called CMSS which in conjunction with EAX could upmix 2.1 to 5.1 a bit like Prologic.

berkkarabacak, if you need help finding a soundcard with Dolby Digital Live support, just ask.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 11, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> I'm looking at your motherboard on Gigabyte's website and it doesn't mention Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect: http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2551#ov











Dent1 said:


> Enabling EAX won't work for two reasons. Because very few games support it, and because it will only add effects and realism to the audio but it isn't a upmixer. Creative used to have another technology called CMSS which in conjunction with EAX could upmix 2.1 to 5.1 a bit like Prologic.



As for this.... You have a point.... I have used OLDER boards with older generations of the Realtek Audio chip and EAX was an issue until I used the Hacked version of Creative Alchemy.

A new soundcard would be nice, but its not required.


----------



## berkkarabacak (Nov 11, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> I'm looking at your motherboard on Gigabyte's website and it doesn't mention Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect: http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2551#ov
> 
> You need a sound card that supports Dolby Digital Live or DTS connect. It effectively encodes audio streams into DD/DTS on the fly. Unfortunately, your onboard audio card does not support this feature, so your games will not be in 5.1. I'm sorry.
> 
> ...



it is normal that you cant find.you have to look the specs of audio chip.Plus is there no way to hear games in 5.1 except Dolby Digital Live or DTS connect


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 11, 2012)

FreedomEclipse, 

I think Realtek are trying to deceive their customers. They use the word "optional" a lot which avoids giving a conclusive answer. Gigabytes website doesn't mention DDL. 

I Googled some other forums talking about the Gigabyte P35C-DS3R and audio and a lot of other people were saying it didnt have the feature. AS KingPing, pointed out Gigabyte probably didn't pay the license for the technology.




berkkarabacak said:


> Plus is there no way to hear games in 5.1 except Dolby Digital Live or DTS connect



On the Z906's control pod there should* be a feature to upmix the audio which will give you a virtual 5.1 experience. I think Logitech call it "3D Stereo".

Other than that, no. You need the Dolby Digital Live or DTS Connect feature.


----------



## KingPing (Nov 11, 2012)

berkkarabacak said:


> it is normal that you cant find.you have to look the specs of audio chip.Plus is there no way to hear games in 5.1 except Dolby Digital Live or DTS connect



But if Gigabyte don't want to license DD or DTS for that specific motherboard then you won't be able to hear in 5.1 through optical out even if the audio chip support it.

Why don't you connect it through analog?


----------



## berkkarabacak (Nov 12, 2012)

Dent1 said:


> FreedomEclipse,
> 
> I think Realtek are trying to deceive their customers. They use the word "optional" a lot which avoids giving a conclusive answer. Gigabytes website doesn't mention DDL.
> 
> ...



What if i use 3 way analogue cable between motherboard and Z906?


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 13, 2012)

berkkarabacak said:


> What if i use 3 way analogue cable between motherboard and Z906?



For MP3s which are stereo it won't work. 2 channels in means 2 channels out.

For DVDs which are traditionally 6 channels it might work in theory. I haven't had experience with analogue in years so I'm not the best person to ask. 

Either way analogue or digital you can use the "3D Stereo" on the POD to upmix it to 5.1 - Failing that you need the DDL soundcard.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 13, 2012)

berkkarabacak said:


> What if i use 3 way analogue cable between motherboard and Z906?



Yes if you went Analogue you can get 5.1


----------

